

Ask HN: Learning resources for MS SQL Server? - revorad

I'm trying to move from an Access+VBA setup to MS SQL Server at work. I have some very basic half-baked knowledge of SQL and find myself spending a lot of time searching through the help files for trivial things.<p>Could you recommend any good beginner's tutorials and learning resources? I intend to write a reasonably large app (calculating road traffic emissions for London) over the next couple of months.<p>I am also beginning to use some R for statistical analysis; so some pointers on using R and SQL together would be useful too. Thanks.
======
sker
I always have this opened in a tab:

[http://wiki.lessthandot.com/index.php/Category:Microsoft_SQL...](http://wiki.lessthandot.com/index.php/Category:Microsoft_SQL_Server)

It's not exactly a beginner's tutorial but I like it because it covers a lot
of use cases. Also, it's short and to the point.

I hope you find it useful.

~~~
revorad
Cheers. That looks really useful.

------
gaius
There is loads of great content on MSDN, tutorials, references, magazine
articles, etc.

~~~
revorad
thanks. i have looked on msdn from time to time when i'm looking for a
specific thing. i must say i don't find the msdn layout and presentation style
very exciting. but i will try and ignore that and use what's good. Thanks for
reminding me about it.

